# Snow kidded single doeling 3/7



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is A1 for Sunset Lake Ranch

I am thinking about retaining her as this is the only girl that will be from someone other then Abba - LOL! So it would be new lines for the breeding program.

Anyway - I have some names in mind - but not sure yet ---


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Awe she is sooo cute  Congrats!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Congratulations on your new little girl! I love her facial markings!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I just noticed all the pics are of the same side - the other side is all white except the back leg is brown. 

I wish that she would have had her daddy's blue eyes - but I am just so thankful for a girl - that I really don't care - lol! Time for a shower!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG!! I can't believe there are no siblings for this ADORABLE little "snowball"  
*CONGRATULATIONS!*
Who's her daddy? She certainly doesn't look like her mama :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Funny enough her daddy is Harley - the White with Black Spotted Blue eyed buck.

Snow did this last year also with Hemi - her single buckling..... same colorings everything and the sire to Hemi was a tri colored!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL...I was thinking it was Harley....Hmmm, Snow must have that coloring in her lines somewhere then to give you babies like this little cutie!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

She is just lovely!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Congrats! Way too cute!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

You and Snow have cute little girl there-congrats! :stars:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Yaaaay Doeling day!  Congrats, even my boyfriend said "Awwww she's cute... where is she?" Hahaha My addiction is spreading 

She really is adorable!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

We are in North Idaho!!! I saw that you are looking to move to Montana - what part?


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

kelebek said:


> We are in North Idaho!!! I saw that you are looking to move to Montana - what part?


We're moving west of Missoula  June-ish! We have a BARN there lol, super excited. Here, we just have our goaties in makeshift pens and huge dog crates covered in tarps, lol.

Definitely excited


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

She's so cute... I can't believe she only had a single!!! Snow must be a red and White... her white is just masking her "true" color.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

jess - definately could be!! little girl is doing so well - taking the bottle like a champ and now sleeping!

ohcee - i live just about 4 hours i think it is to missoula.... what takes ya there?


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

kelebek said:


> ohcee - i live just about 4 hours i think it is to missoula.... what takes ya there?


I got into the pre-nursing program and UM and my boyfriend owns a nice house on 10+ acres there


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice!! I work at North Idaho College and we have a great nursing program also!!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

kelebek said:


> Nice!! I work at North Idaho College and we have a great nursing program also!!


Oh yeah? Hmmm I'll PM ya!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

This little one has been named - 

SLR MinisPrincess'sWildRide


----------

